# Chickens wont eat out of feeder



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

My chickens wont eat out of my new feeders I got them. How can I teach them to eat it?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Just grab a hen and stick her face in it.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Chickens are observant. Just need to show them. I bought mine a ball that treats fall out of. Gave it a roll on the sidewalk and they took it from there. What kind of feeder did you get for them that they don't want to use it?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

If the feeder isn't hung too high they will find it when they get hungry.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

could it be the feed itself? I have heard chickens eat EVERYthing, but my girls are like my niece. picky picky picky!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

profwirick said:


> could it be the feed itself? I have heard chickens eat EVERYthing, but my girls are like my niece. picky picky picky!


It's layer mash. And yes so are mine. They only eat certain foods!!!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

nice to know


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

profwirick said:


> could it be the feed itself? I have heard chickens eat EVERYthing, but my girls are like my niece. picky picky picky!


Chickens will eat almost anything but why should they when they got their owners trained?


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

guilty as charged!


----------



## driftpin (May 11, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> Chickens will eat almost anything but why should they when they got their owners trained?


This is the case I've seen too and almost fell into the same trap myself. If the birds can reach the food, they WILL eat it. Just don't cave in and let the chickens rule the roost, you rule it.


----------

